# New blue/yellow dragon scale! Is he a hmpk or..?



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I found this little guy at petsmart today. Excuse his nasty cup water, I just got him home. I was planning to put him in my 10 gallon and divide it but I manged to break the divider before I could actually get the thing in... So now he'll have to spend the night in his (now clean) cup until I get a new one tomorrow. I can't quite tell what he is.. any guesses on tail type.. is he a plakat? The cup he came in just calls him a dragon scale betta.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

O_O wow he's gorgeous!!!! He's definitely a mustard gas dragon plakat, but he's not in full flare so i can't tell if he's a halfmoon or not. See if you can get him to flare, and if his tail makes a perfect D shape when he's in full flare then he's an HM =) He's amazing, mustard gas dragon's are one of my favorite colors on bettas!


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> O_O wow he's gorgeous!!!! He's definitely a mustard gas dragon plakat, but he's not in full flare so i can't tell if he's a halfmoon or not. See if you can get him to flare, and if his tail makes a perfect D shape when he's in full flare then he's an HM =) He's amazing, mustard gas dragon's are one of my favorite colors on bettas!


Thanks! I love the mustard gas also, so pretty! I was so excited to find him. They didn't have many dragons, one solid white and the rest where blue bodies with quite a few different fin colors. I hope the dark edges are just part of the coloring and not fin rot! I don't see any tears and its trimmed around all fins so I'll see how it goes. His water was really yucky.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Good thing you took him home, I'm sure he's appreciating the clean water!!! I don't think the black edges are anything to worry about, my mustard gas veiltail female has them too =)


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

wow, love that mustard gas, beautoful, very nice!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome find. my dragon boy was an all white one from petsmart, but as you can see he's changed color since i bought him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks just like my Dijon! I got him from Petsmart, too. Yep, he's a mustard gas dragon plakat.


----------

